# Working in Gibraltar and Living in Andalucia



## RachelKorb (Jul 10, 2009)

I am currently helping out a friend that has a company based in Gibraltar and if all goes well he wants to bring me on as full time employee and I will be moving there. I've done some research in regards to living in Spain whilst working in Gibraltar. I've found results that said I can't do that as an American because it's not a Schengen state and I'm not an EU citizen. 

Also, he may want me to do the distribution in Spain, so where would that put me? I've not found anything in regards to that... Does anyone have any suggestions? 

 Great appreciation.


----------



## ♪♫♪♪♫☺ (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't have an answer for you but I'm jealous.  What is your job going to be if it's not rude to ask?


----------



## RachelKorb (Jul 10, 2009)

♪♫♪♪♫☺;239147 said:


> I don't have an answer for you but I'm jealous.  What is your job going to be if it's not rude to ask?


Well it's not set in stone but currently I'm doing some translation for his company. If all goes well, I will be in charge of the distribution in Spain... that's the idea.


----------



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

RachelKorb said:


> Well it's not set in stone but currently I'm doing some translation for his company. If all goes well, I will be in charge of the distribution in Spain... that's the idea.


There are americans that work in Gib and live in Spain. Technically its illegal, but I understand people do it. I know one guy who has now been crossing the border each day for 2 years without issue. 

A risk of course...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

adiep said:


> There are americans that work in Gib and live in Spain. Technically its illegal, but I understand people do it. I know one guy who has now been crossing the border each day for 2 years without issue.
> 
> A risk of course...


I don't think you'll find it's illegal

complicated tax & otherwise, but surely not illegal?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think you'll find it's illegal
> 
> complicated tax & otherwise, but surely not illegal?


 Not illegal if you've got the necessary papers, which it seems that so far no one knows anything about...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not illegal if you've got the necessary papers, which it seems that so far no one knows anything about...


I did mean in general - not necessarily for an American

I did know an American family here who had to go back to the States very quickly because they couldn't get legal permission to stay & work - even though the father's mother had taken Spanish nationality many years previously & lived here

they were told that they would have to return to the States & apply through the Spanish Embassy there

I dare say that's the only way for Rachel to find out for sure - contact the Spanish Embassy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I did mean in general - not necessarily for an American
> 
> I did know an American family here who had to go back to the States very quickly because they couldn't get legal permission to stay & work - even though the father's mother had taken Spanish nationality many years previously & lived here
> 
> ...


The problems arise because Spain is a Schengen area country. Before Schengen was set up, Americans in Prague used to get a train to Dresden across the German border and back again after getting their passport stamped. That allowed them to continue residing in the CR until the need to make the hour-long trip came round again.
After Schengen that was no longer possible and there was a great exodus of U.S. citizens. The Czech Police actually started deporting those who had stayed without fulfilling the new visa requirements. People with Schengen visas -which are valid for 90 days -are not allowed to reside or work permanently in any of the Schengen area countries which includes all EU states apart from Ireland and the U.K., I think.
As someone said earlier, EU citizens come first in the job market, then other nationals.
An American friend in Prague was unable to get permission to work at a student summer camp in the UK a year ago although she had experience of working in this field.
Would the Spanish police actively look for those living and working illegally, I wonder?


----------

